# Top speed story this weekend !!!!



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

hey guys and girls, 
man, do I have an interesting story for you guys today. This weekend I went to a party in Norwalk, CT where I met up with my friends and family and had a great time; I live in NYC by the way. The party was for a pin-up girl who's best friends with one of my cousins, but that's another story  
ok, so as I started heading back home at 2:30AM because everything closes at 2AM there. It's soo weird, lights come on, music stops, and the bouncers kick you out of the club.
so anyway, as I was getting on the highway, I noticed a car in front of me going back and forth at the stop light; it was obvious to me he had a stick. Ok, I didn't really pay to much attention. We got on the highway (I95) and just started crusing at 55 mph, speed limit. Both of us were driving in the middle lane and I decided to speed up a bit cuz I just wanted to get home. So I started to pass him on the left. As I was speeding up, I noticed I wasn't passing him, so I started going a bit faster. Ok, this is all happening without me noticing it cuz I just wasn't paying attention. But then I realize I'm doing like 80, and as soon as I look to my right, I see the driver and the guy just BoLTs; stepps on the gas and goes !!! and I mean GOES !!. right at that moment, I got a little smirk on my face and decided to catch up with him. As I was closing in on him and after many lane changes and passing other motorist, I started passing him on the right now; but all of a sudden I noticed I wasn't going any faster and I started wondering why. I thought something must have happen to my car, but then I look down and see I'm doing 140 mph !! I swear I am not lying I was doing 140. I thought this car was limited at 128mph, so what's up with that??? Then as I was passing his rear door at 140mph, the guy just takes off !! and I mean he just leaves me behind without a hope of me catching him ever again. I mean, the guy took me to school and taught me a lesson. So at this point, you're wondering what the other guy was driving. it was a newer model BMW 540i. don't know what year but all I remember was he had the clear lights in the back, cuz that's the only thing that I saw this whole time. I tried to close the gap again, but it was too late and the guy was too far ahead for me to catch him, then I just went back to 55mph with a sad look on my face. Oh well, I thought, that's ok, I can't compete with a V8 and 60 or so extra horse power. moral of the story, don't expect to win a race with something that can really kick your ass !!  H A HA !!

I have a 2002 330i, auto.

just wanted to share my story... :thumbup:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Prepare yourself for the


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Wow, good job dude.

Did you have a few drinks before the race too?


----------



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

Galun said:


> Wow, good job dude.
> 
> Did you have a few drinks before the race too?


I see your point..but no. I don't drink when I'm out and driving. that's one of the few things I do right in life. the other is getting a Bimmer :rofl:


----------



## edsmax (Jul 28, 2003)

bmwisfast said:


> I see your point..but no. I don't drink when I'm out and driving. that's one of the few things I do right in life. the other is getting a Bimmer :rofl:


I'm not saying I didn't enjoy your story, but you are going to get flamed for posting that on this board. Trust me, everyone is going to tell you to just post that on e46 fanatics which arguably has a "younger" demographic.

Personally, I find race stories somewhat annoying but thats just MHO.


----------



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

edsmax said:


> I'm not saying I didn't enjoy your story, but you are going to get flamed for posting that on this board. Trust me, everyone is going to tell you to just post that on e46 fanatics which arguably has a "younger" demographic.
> 
> Personally, I find race stories somewhat annoying but thats just MHO.


  
yeah..I guess...don't get me wrong, it's not like I drive like that all the time..by no means....and I read the fanatics site...it's too much emphasis on upgrading and going fast..I mean it's interesting to read and know the potential of the car, but not all the time. if I liked racing that much, I'd get a bimmer with a stick...
next time I'll know and keep the stories related to the board...

:thumbup:


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey, at least he's not telling us you're a wuss if you don't drive your BMW at 11/10ths all the time on the street, and he wants to die in a fiery wreck and if any innocents get killed because of his racing, it's their fault for being there.:dunno:


----------



## crap_shoot (Dec 29, 2003)

bmwisfast said:


> hey guys and girls,
> man, do I have an interesting story for you guys today.


What color was the 540i? If it was Gold (or champagne), I think it's gotta be the same 540 I test drove a month or two ago (in Norwalk). The dude had some engine work done, and that car really moved!


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

Never race a superior car, no matter who the driver is. By the way, the I have driven a 540i and it really isn't MUCH faster than a 330i. For one thing, it certainly doesn't have anywhere near as good handling capabilities.

I recommend only racing someone who you know will lose.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

bmwisfast said:


> hey guys and girls,
> man, do I have an interesting story for you guys today. This weekend I went to a party in Norwalk, CT where I met up with my friends and family and had a great time; I live in NYC by the way. The party was for a pin-up girl who's best friends with one of my cousins, but that's another story
> ok, so as I started heading back home at 2:30AM because everything closes at 2AM there. It's soo weird, lights come on, music stops, and the bouncers kick you out of the club.
> 
> just wanted to share my story...


You are even cooler than Todd...


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

All I can say is that I hope you never do this again...

And if you do, then I hope you remove yourself from the gene pool, like all street racers should be. :thumbup: (But please don't kill anyone else.)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

also, try mixing in a ¶ or two


----------



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

crap_shoot said:


> What color was the 540i? If it was Gold (or champagne), I think it's gotta be the same 540 I test drove a month or two ago (in Norwalk). The dude had some engine work done, and that car really moved!


I should expect getting this amount of heat from you guys...oh well...live and learn.. 
ok, addressing the posts:
1. The 540 was silver..i think. it was dark, I dunno, cars look different at night but to me it looked silver and definitely the sport package.
2. no I don't think I'm cooler than Todd.
3. Yes, I'll try to restrain myself from future races. although I have a speed problem and I'm aware of it. I try not to let it get to me  
4. I really really hope I'll never get into an accident.
5. I'm mixing in paragraphs as requested .

WhEw..I think that about covers it...hmmmmm..what do you think....

:thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I drove very fast too this weekend :eeps:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

bmwisfast said:


> I should expect getting this amount of heat from you guys...oh well...live and learn..
> 
> 5. I'm mixing in paragraphs as requested .
> 
> WhEw..I think that about covers it...hmmmmm..what do you think....


Those are bullet points or an ordered list not paragraphs.

Did you go to school with these guys...


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> You are even cooler than Todd...


um...street racing like umm...sucks.


----------



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

LmtdSlip said:


> Those are bullet points or an ordered list not paragraphs.
> 
> Did you go to school with these guys...


 :wahwah:


----------



## THE RING (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm with you because that 140mph comes up pretty fast, you don't realize your going that fast until you actually look down. It happens to everyone here or there. My advise especially in Ct. don't race too much, the troopers will crucify you if the catch you, But the car seems to run better at that speed. MY Two Cents.......


----------



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

THE RING said:


> I'm with you because that 140mph comes up pretty fast, you don't realize your going that fast until you actually look down. It happens to everyone here or there. My advise especially in Ct. don't race too much, the troopers will crucify you if the catch you, But the car seems to run better at that speed. MY Two Cents.......


You're right, you don't realize how fast you're going. But then again, I wan't blasting down the highway the entire time. still, this is no excuse for racing, but I just peaked at 140 then the guy just took off and I went back down to local limit; the entire experince was a couple minutes, if that. and I'm very aware of the state troopers in CT. Speeding is definitely an "organ donor" sport and a manace to society, but sometimes I'd like to feel a small rush. I mean, no one is a perfect angel. Also, I'd never attempt this if I wasn't alone in the car.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

:jack: 



I would like to have that minute back that I spent reading your story please.


----------

